# simple writing question



## ray_miecz

ok hi to all....

i have a movie on my computer..

there's a VIDEO_TS folder, and in it are two .IFO files, and a couple .VOB and .and couple .BUP files.

how can i get this onto a disc, to watch with a dvd player?




and second, how can i convert it to a movie clip? (mpeg, mp4, avi)

(for now im more concerned about the first question, keep in mind i know little about computers)


----------



## icemakr

What kind of disc are you wanting to put it on, CD or DVD?  How large is the Video_TS folder?  Is it to large to fit on a DVD?  If so, and you want it on a DVD you can use DVD Shrink http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/dvd_rippers/dvd_shrink.cfm  I would just shrink it to a DVD because converting it to another format is just going to lessen the quality more so than shrinking it.


----------



## bigdogz4u2

ray_miecz said:
			
		

> ok hi to all....
> 
> i have a movie on my computer..
> 
> there's a VIDEO_TS folder, and in it are two .IFO files, and a couple .VOB and .and couple .BUP files.
> 
> how can i get this onto a disc, to watch with a dvd player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and second, how can i convert it to a movie clip? (mpeg, mp4, avi)
> 
> (for now im more concerned about the first question, keep in mind i know little about computers)



Which DVD/CD recording software you are currently using? if any..?


----------



## ray_miecz

well, i have dvd shrink already...

and the dvd is 4.25 gb, which will fit on the 4.7gb blank dvd's (which i have plenty of)

and to bigdogz4u2 this is actually the first time i've tried to record a dvd, so i guess dvd shrink?

my main problem is: how would i use dvd shrink to put it on a disc?


----------



## spacedude89

DVD shrink wont put it on a disc, you need a burning program such as nero or alcohol 120%


----------



## ray_miecz

is alcohol 120% free? (and if not what is a free one)


----------



## icemakr

pm sent


----------



## ray_miecz

thx icemakr  

now here's somethin else..

the dvd file is on my computer but there's no sound! other files work with windows media player (which is what im trying to watch it with)


so i believe the problem is i may need a codec or a plug-in or whatever.  anyone know where to get these OR preferrably a program or something to tell you what codec you would need?


----------



## icemakr

pm sent

WMP isn't the best program to be using anyway.


----------



## ray_miecz

icemakr you are my hero!!!


----------



## icemakr

lol, I try


----------



## ray_miecz

hey sorry again lol but i was usin nero, and..

it encoded fine but when it got to 'burn' it says burn failed, and this happened with a couple blank dvd's... and yea i have a dvd-rw drive.

if i were just to copy the VIDEO_TS folder to the blank dvd, would it play in a dvd player?


----------



## icemakr

it should, but now since that's installed you can use dvd shrink and it will automatically burn it for you.


----------



## ray_miecz

oh man... i got the same message with shrink


----------



## icemakr

pm sent


----------



## icemakr

http://ww2.nero.com/nero7/enu/nero7-demo.php


----------



## Super_Nova

Try this:
http://h1.ripway.com/super-hampster/SetupImgTool_1.2.0_60.exe

It's called ImgToolBurn. You must have nero installed to use it.


----------



## ray_miecz

thanks, trying it now ^^

EDIT: here's the error message i got with nero, if it matters:

+-----------------------------------+
Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=45056 bytes, created 9/10/1999 12:06:00 PM
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.59, size=160016 bytes, created 8/28/2003 10:09:00 PM
Nero Version: 5.5.10.44 (Nero Express)
Recorder: <TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B>Version: HP08 - HA 3 TA 0 - 5.5.10.44
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 3
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data (1) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
CD-ROM: <TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B>Version: HP08 - HA 3 TA 0 - 5.5.10.44
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 3
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : SAMSUNG SP1203N atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On
CdRomPeripheral : TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B atapi Port 3 ID 0 DMA: On
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs:
CmdQueuing : 1
CmdNotification: 2
WriteBufferSize: 74448896 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
EraseSpeed : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 511MB (523760kB)
Free physical memory: 164MB (168772kB)
Memory in use : 67 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Static Write Speed Table: 0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Enabled (1)
Wizard: On

10.2.2006
UDF/ISO compilation
7:54:34 PM #1 Phase 112 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
DVD-Video files reallocation started

7:54:34 PM #2 Phase 114 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
DVD-Video files reallocation completed (no file modified)

7:54:34 PM #3 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 7589
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : FALSE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : FALSE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

7:54:34 PM #4 Phase 111 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
DVD-Video files sorted

7:54:34 PM #5 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 115
Reader running

7:54:34 PM #6 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 125
Writer TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B running

7:54:34 PM #7 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 4571
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

7:54:34 PM #8 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 4571
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

7:54:34 PM #9 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3749
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

7:54:34 PM #10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 672
Setup items (original item values)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (CTransferItem)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 2233648 (2233648) = #2233648/496:21.73
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/required, no patch infos
--------------------------------------------------------------

7:54:35 PM #11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 225
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45)
Last address to be written: 2233647 (496:21.72)

7:54:35 PM #12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 230
Write in overburning mode: FALSE

7:54:35 PM #13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 1700
Recorder: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: CMC MA - G. AE1
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

7:54:35 PM #14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 824
Prepare recorder TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B for write in cue-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN:
TOCTYPE: 0x0 Session Closed, CD fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 0 307200 279851008

7:54:35 PM #15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 672
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (CTransferItem)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 2233648 (2233648) = #2233648/496:21.73
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2233648 blocks [TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B]
--------------------------------------------------------------

7:54:35 PM #16 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
Caching of files started

7:54:35 PM #17 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
Caching of files completed

7:54:35 PM #18 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
Burn process started at 6x (8,280 KB/s)

7:54:35 PM #19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 0 (relocatable, CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

7:54:35 PM #20 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 1480
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

7:54:35 PM #21 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18559
Set BUFE: supported -> ON

7:54:35 PM #22 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 1594
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

7:54:35 PM #23 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 7931
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 5
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 0 h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Media Specific:
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

7:54:59 PM #24 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 316
19:54:59.421 - TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B : Queue again later (Intervall : 7msec)

7:56:55 PM #25 SCSI -1176 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1445
SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x025B0000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x72
Sense Qual: 0x01
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x60 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00
Sense Data: 0x71 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x72 0x01

7:56:55 PM #26 DVDR -1176 File Writer.cpp, Line 333
Session fixation error

7:56:55 PM #27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
all writers idle, stopping conversion

7:56:55 PM #28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 216
conversion idle, stopping reader

7:56:55 PM #29 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
Burn process failed at 6x (8,280 KB/s)

7:56:55 PM #30 Text 0 File Scsicmd.cpp, Line 406
SCSI not using temporary buffers
20 out of 20 temporary buffers allocated


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=25244 bytes, created 9/10/1999 12:06:00 PM
File 'WNASPINT.DLL': Ver=V1.20, size=57344 bytes, created 2/4/2003 7:24:08 AM
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.18a, size=20576 bytes, created 11/29/2005 9:05:18 PM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), size=95360 bytes, created 8/4/2004 1:59:44 AM (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## ray_miecz

Super_Nova said:
			
		

> Try this:
> http://h1.ripway.com/super-hampster/SetupImgTool_1.2.0_60.exe
> 
> It's called ImgToolBurn. You must have nero installed to use it.


nope, sorry  

when it was writing the lead-in it said there was a "session fixation error"


----------



## Ryder17z

Burn the VIDEO_TS folder on a DVD disc.

If you want to convert those files try following :

1, make an ISO file of VIDEO_TS folder

2, use Daemon Tools or any program which can simulate a disk

3, test the simulated disk with your media player

4, start Camstudio and configure it like following :

Record Audio From Speakers
Hide cursor
Fullscreen

If you don't change anything more, you should have right settings in Camstudio.

5, open the simulated disk with your media player, but do *not* start the movie yet.

6, start Camstudio if you closed it. Anyway, make it minimazed.

7, point at the blue icon, if you see the text *CamStudio* it's the right icon.

8, right-click on that icon and select *Record*.

9, play the movie with your media player in fullscreen

10, *do not do anything else on the computer when recording*

11, when you want to stop recording, right click on the CamStudio icon and select stop

12, Save the recorded file somewhere

13, Test the recorded movie with your media player

14, if the recorded file was good, do following :

15,1, import the recorded file to a Movie-editor such as Windows MovieMaker

15,2, remove some parts in the beginning and at the end

If you didn't get anything else than sound, try another media player such as VLC, Media Player Classic.

If you want more help, I will try to help you more.


----------



## Ryder17z

Just burn the VIDEO_TS folder to a disc, then put it in your DVD-player and press play...


----------

